# Selector de posiciones



## Gabf (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola: tengo un amplificador y me gustaria colocar un selector de posiciones que en una de las mismas se active un mini plug y en la otra otro miniplug que va directamente conectado a la compu ... asi puedo alterar entre escuchar musica en la compu y en una salida por ejemplo mp3... 

Como hago esto? 
me sirve un selector de posiciones? como lo pido :S? 

por favor no creo que sea muy dificil pero nunk tuve uno en la mano :S

saludos gabf


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2007)

A lo que tú refieres con selector en el audio profesional se conoce como mixer, mezclador, consola, etc. Pero si necesitas algo más sencillo lo puedes armar tu mismo con un interruptor de varias posiciones, son difíciles de conseguir. Yo que tu si tengo algo de dinero me compro un mixer, te evitaras problemas con los ruidos que entran que son muy molestos.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm no se si me entendieron :S 

tengo un amplificador con una salida... yo quiero conectar esa salida a un selector y el selector un cable salga a la compu y el otro a un jack ... asi elijo que señal amplificar... como en lso amplificador viejos serian los AUX 1, AUX 2, Radio. 

me entienden ahora :S?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2007)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> tengo un amplificador con una salida... yo quiero conectar esa salida a un selector y el selector un cable salga a la compu y el otro a un jack ...


Hasta donde yo sé, la salida de un amplificador sólo puede conectarse a una bocina, nunca a las entradas de otros equipos.

Supongo que lo que quieres es conectar varias salidas Pc, Aux, Cd, etc, a la entrada de tu amplificador.

Lo más común y barato es utilizar un selector rotatorio de 1 o 2 polos, con el número de tiros (pasos) que necesites de acuerdo con el número de entradas.

La otra manera es conseguir una botonera con switches normales, al presionar uno, se desactiva cualquier otro mediante un sistema mecánico, de esta manera, sólo una de las entradas está activa.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------

